# LowestDeal.com



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

I am considering purchasing a Wii . I usually do not like to buy high cost items on line but, LowestDeal.com appears to have a fairly good deal.

Has anyone out there had any experience with this outfit, good or bad???


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

bump


----------

